# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Frage zur Halse

## wartetaufwind

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum, komme aus Passau in Niederbayern. Letzten Sommer habe ich mich auf dem Wasser mit Halsen abgeplagt. Eigentlich surfe ich schon seit 10 Jahren, aber immer nur 2-3mal pro Jahr. Jedenfalls ist die Halse nach wie vor eine Zitterpartie auf meinem alten Xantos-Board (140 Liter, 60cm breit).

Deswegen htte ich eine Frage wegen der Halse:
Wenn ich auf Vorwindkurs bin, kommt der Moment, in dem kaum Druck im Segel ist. Dann ist das Board sehr kippelig. Ich habs nicht raus, wie ich in dem Moment das Board dazu bringe, weiter zu drehen. Ich verliere in dieser Zeit einfach nur an Hhe, versuche, die Innenkante zu belasten, aber das Board dreht einfach nicht weiter. 

Zum Teil habe ich dann in diesem Moment das Segel geshiftet und das Bord dann "gegen" das Segel weiter gedreht. So ne Art Katastrophen-Halse.

Fr nchstes Jahr werde ich mir ein zweites Board zulegen (Tabou Rocket 135), ich hoffe, dass die Sache dann einfacher wird, trotzdem mache ich, denke ich, irgendwo noch nen Grundsatzfehler.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen guten Tip fr mich,
vielen Dank,

Reinhard

----------


## jojo

Schau mal hier bei Fahrtechnik
1) http://www.dailydose.de/moves/stepjibe/index.htm
2) http://www.dailydose.de/moves/jibe/jibe.htm

Der Trick dfte sein mit viel Speed in die Halse zu gehen, so dass man den Moment des 'Vorwindkurses' durchgleitet. Um Wenig Speed zu verlieren muss das Gewicht nach vorne/innen verlagert werden, damit das Board flach im Wasser liegt.
Der Vorwindkurs ist der Moment mit dem geringsten Segeldruck (da man genau vom Wind weg fhrt). Sobald das Board mehr als 90 Grad gedreht hat, nimmt der Druck im Segel wieder zu.
Wenn man das Segel ganau auf Vorwindkurs shiftet, dann geht auch noch der letzte Segeldruck verloren, so dass man noch langsamer wird.
Also erst den Fuwechsel, danach das Segelshiften.

Viele Erfolg!

----------


## wartetaufwind

Danke, das hilft mir schon mal. Ich habe bisher die Fustellung nur insoweit beachtet, als dass ich auf die Kante gestiegen bin, um da Druck draufzubringen. Den Fuwechsel hab ich immer erst nach dem Segelshiften gemacht, wenn ich mal durch Zufall noch auf dem Board stand.

Danke auch fr den Link zu den Anleitungen  :Happy:

----------


## Schotstart

hey,
endlich mal ein guter beitrag und kein "passt mast x in segel y?" oder "welche farbe hat das board was ich mir grade gekauft habe?"
daumen hoch dafr!

kann mich meinem vorredner im grunde nur anschlieen, checken der move-sequenzen hilft.

aus eigener erfahrung wrde ich dir zustzlich empfehlen, einfach mal generell auf deine krperhaltung zu achten.
das fngt bei kante-belasten an. es ist wichtig, konstanten druck aufs board zu geben. das heisst nicht das rail ins wasser prgeln, sondern schn behutsam und sachte ein mittelweiten kurvenradius whlen.
whrend du das machst solltest du in die knie gehen und versuchen diese in die kurveninnenseite nach vorne zu neigen. "lehn" dich im grunde vorsichtig in die kurve...
des weiteren brauchst du bei der ganzen geschichte ein ordentliches ma an krperspannung.

das rocket ist wirklich ein traumhaft zu halsendes board, kann ber deinen xantos nichts sagen, da ich das ding nie selbst gefahren bin. das ppige heckvolumen des rocket wird dich aber definitiv einfacher durch die halse tragen.
was bei diesen boardgren noch wichtig ist, ist die tatsache, dass du hier auch effektiv die segelsteuerung einsetzen musst. 
whrend du bei kleinen boards (<100 l) und viel wind fast ausschlielich deine fusteuerung benutzt, musst du bei weniger wind und grerem board aktiv mit der segelsteuerung nachhelfen. also versuch ruhig, das segel aktiv durch den wind zu dirigieren.

beste gre

----------


## doctorsurf

;-)...Denke hier kennen viele Dein Problem. Ich habe mich auch lange damit rumgeqult bis ich mir dann endlich Privatstunden fr die Powerhalse genommen habe. Zuvor aber sehr viel die "Dmpelhase" gebt--auch hier mit richtigem Fusswechsel, Kantenbelastung und Schothornvoraus weiterfahren. Alles in Allem haben es die Privatstunden voll gebracht, ich habe mir endlos Mhen und Leid erspart und jetzt klappts super und ich liebe die Powerhalse..Manchmal liegt es einfach an Kleinigkeiten, da braucht man einen erfahrenen Lehrer, der die Fehler sieht...und: ich habe es einfach nur durch Lesen und Videos schauen nicht richtig gelernt, weil man selbst seine Fehler nicht sieht!

Grsse Jrgen

----------


## Speedsuchti

es stimmt zwar, dass man auf viseos seine eigenen fehler nicht sieht, aber trotzdem hilft das extrem weiter. ich habe auch sehr lange an der halse gearbeitet, 1000 mal probiert, jetzt hab ich sie ein mal durchgeglitten. mir hat es sehr geholfen immer wieder ein video anzuschauen. dadurch wird man mit der theoretischen hnadlung vertraut. dannach immer wieder im kopf durchgehen (mentales training). das hilft. probiers mal ber den winter  :Wink:

----------


## lordofchaos

Die Frage ist, redest Du von einer "Power"halse, also aus dem gleiten herraus, oder von einer Halse in Verdrngerfahrt.
Du sagtest das Board wird kippelig, wenn Du keinen Druck mehr im Segel hast. Das hrt sich nach einer Halse in Verdrngerfahrt an.
Ich denke, das liegt einfach an dem Board. Die lteren Boards sind einfach, aufgrund der geringeren Breite, kippeliger als die neuen Shapes.
der Rocket msste irgendwas um die 72cm haben, dadurch um einiges stabiler als dein 60cm breiter Xantos.

----------


## jojo

Was auch sehr gut hilft, um als Halsenschler das Gefhl fr eine durchgefahrene Halse zu erleben: Windskaten! Altes Rigg auf ein Skateboard montieren und los gehts...

----------


## SecretSpot

Hol Dir am besten mal folgende DVD: Intuition - Gybing and Core Skills with Guy Cribb . Da ist fast alles beschrieben, was man zur Halse braucht bzw. falsch machen kann.

----------


## wartetaufwind

Wow! Vielen Dank fr die vielen Ratschlge! Da freue ich mich umso mehr auf das nchste mal surfen, weil ich Anhaltspunkte habe, an denen ich arbeiten kann.

@ schotstart: An die Krperhaltung habe ich bisher noch berhaupt nicht so gedacht. Ich werde das mit dem Nachvornelehnen versuchen, wobei ich mir dann immer vorstelle, dass man eigentlich reinfallen msste. Hat man die Fe, wenn man die Kante belastet, eigentlich auf gleicher "Hhe" nebeneinander auf dem Board?

@ lordofchaos: Ich rede eigentlich von der normalen Halse. Die Powerhalse ist noch in weiter Ferne ;-) Ich mchte einfach generell eine Halse fahren knnen, auch bei weniger Wind, ohne dass das immer so lange dauert und so kippelig ist. Der ganze Vorgang dauert einfach sehr lang und ich verliere sehr viel Hhe, weil das Board nicht dreht.

@ Jojo: Vor drei Wochen habe ich mir tatschlich einen Windskater gebaut. Nur leider gibt es keinen Wind zur Zeit. Mist ist das!

@ rest: Danke fr alle Hinweise, ich habe jetzt einige Punkte, auf die ich zuknftig achten kann. Jetzt muss mir nur noch ein gebrauchtes Tabou Rocket 135 ber den Weg laufen!

Schnen Abend

Reinhard

----------


## jojo

Ahhaa, wenn es keine Powerhalse (in Gleitfahrt) ist, dann braucht man eine andere Technik:
http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/halse.htm

(Bei der Powerhalse hat man durch die schnelle Fahrt in der Kurvenlage (Fliekrfte) genug Stailitt und kann sich nach vorne/innen lehnen)

----------


## Markus47

Hoi,
Mein Surflehrer am Gardasee hat mir eine SUPER Checkliste gemacht.Ich habe ein Word Dokument geschrieben, wer dieses will schreibt mir ein Mail.
Kopie des Dokuments
Powerhalse

Angaben vom Surflehrer im Pier vom September 2011
Allgemein: 
-	angespannte Krperhaltung
-	sehr schnell auf Halbwind fahren (Powerhalse kann auch mit 50 km/h gefahren werden)



1.	Fsse in Fussschlaufen lockern


2.	Abfallen und Beschleunigen
 von Halbwind auf Raumschot


3.	Segelhand nach hinten
Mastarm gestreckt, Segelarm angewinkelt

4.	Aushngen


5.	Hinterer Fuss raus und auf die Leekante stellen
In die Knie gehen

6.	Rotation 
zustzlich Mastarm anwinkeln und Segelarm strecken

7.	Fusswechsel im Vorwind
Starkwind etwas frher, Schwachwind etwas spter

8.	im neuen Raumwind: Segel shiften
Oberkrper nicht der Segelrotation folgen

9.	Einhngen und in die Fussschlaufen

----------


## speedjunkie

wenn ich auf einem Windskater die Halse lernen msste, knnte ich sie heute noch nicht

der Kopf lenkt! Schau nicht nach unten was deine Fe machen,
Kopf und blick in die neue Fahrtrichtung, auf diese weise bekommst du auch die richtige Krperhaltung

----------


## lordofchaos

Leute, warteaufwind hat ja schon geschrieben, es geht NICHT um die Powerhalse  :Smile: 
Kuck mal hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZilRtASQMI

----------


## wartetaufwind

lordofchaos: Vielen Dank fr dieses Supervideo. Da sehe ich total, was bei mir wahrscheinlich der Fehler ist: 
Ich hab den Fuwechsel nicht gemacht und trotzdem versucht, mit Schothorn nach vorne zu fahren. Und durch den fehlenden Fuwechsel hatte ich nicht die richtige Krperhaltung, um das Schothorn wirklich richtig weit nach vorne zu bringen.
-> So ist erstens das Board nicht mehr weiter gedreht, was ich ja am Anfang als Problem beschrieben habe
-> Und zweitens ist durch diese komische Haltung, also Schothorn nach vorne bringen ohne Fuwechsel bei kippeliger Schipperfahrt, das ganze noch wackeliger geworden.

 :Happy:  Wenns nchstes Jahr besser klappt, fress ich nen Gabelbaum  :Happy:  Danke!!

----------


## Hiob10hiob

Mir hat es total geholfen weiter nach hinten zu gehen, dann dreht es viel schneller.

----------


## 0815Pete

@WartetaufWind. Dieser Thread ist zwar schon steinalt, aber genau dein Verdrngerhalsenproblem hatte ich auch.Bei mir ist jetzt aber der Knoten geplatzt. 

Was man mir in meinem Anfngerkurs und in den Youtube-Videos nie gesagt hat, ist, dass ab Raumschotkurs nicht mehr mit Mastneigung zum Bug bzw. Heck gesteuert wird, sondern nur noch mit Seitwrtsneigung nach steuerbord bzw. backbord. Fhrst du also gerade mit dem Rigg auf Steuerbordbug, dann musst du, um durchzuhalsen, den Mast nach Backbord neigen, und zwar ordentlich. Damit wirst du langsam durchhalsen. Du kannst das ganze massiv beschleunigen, indem du beide Fe parallel nebeneinander aufs Heck stellst. Nase geht hoch, Finne und Schwert sinken tiefer ins Wasser und bilden fr kurze Zeit einen gewissen Treibanker. Wenn du dann die Mastneigung einleitest, kommst du zack zack um die Kurve, bis zum neuen Anwindkurs, wenn es sein muss. Vor dem Schiften Fuwechsel nicht vergessen.

----------

